
Browsable content of TheShadowBrokers leak - legatus
https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP
======
legatus
Some info:

[https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/dont-forget-your-
base-867...](https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/dont-forget-your-
base-867d304a94b1)

[https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/850766326943690752](https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/850766326943690752)

